# custom forks



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

wanna see what other people have :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

x2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

have a look at my site, a few there

syked1's fabrication


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 10:01 AM~17838124
> *have a look at my site,  a few there
> 
> syked1's fabrication
> *


thanx homie :biggrin: .....wat fork would look good on this bike i cant come up with one







:happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 20 2010, 11:57 AM~17838452
> *thanx homie  :biggrin: .....wat fork would look good on this bike i cant come up with one
> 
> 
> ...


i like that whitewall knobby.... different


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

thanx :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

check out my topic bro 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545866


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 20 2010, 07:44 PM~17841253
> *check out my topic bro
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545866
> *


thanks homie...i hope u can design some stuff for me :happysad:


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 20 2010, 11:34 PM~17841994
> *thanks homie...i hope u can design some stuff for me  :happysad:
> *


  we get it done


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dosent jagster cut all ur parts


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 21 2010, 05:36 PM~17848475
> *dosent jagster cut all ur parts
> *



nope...i havent gotten anyone one to do stuff for me yet


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mybad i was talking darin lol


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 21 2010, 05:48 PM~17848584
> *mybad i was talking darin lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: haha aight homie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 21 2010, 07:36 PM~17848475
> *dosent jagster cut all ur parts
> *


nope i have new cutters and platers


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

go with jagster


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Jun 23 2010, 04:09 PM~17868572
> *go with jagster
> *



justdeez and str8_clownin got me :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

these were done by krazykutting


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 23 2010, 09:13 PM~17870256
> *justdeez and str8_clownin got me  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here goes a pic of my custom forks j/k lol :biggrin:


----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: DESIGNED by ME - CUTTED by CCF CUSTOMS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2010, 12:14 PM~17875582
> *Here goes a pic of my custom forks j/k lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet looking fork lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 24 2010, 09:55 AM~17875856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! best forks in my opinion!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

My Homie franky 's bike fork homies


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2010, 09:14 AM~17875582
> *Here goes a pic of my custom forks j/k lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha for reals tho thats a bad ass fork lol


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Some forks I made


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

12"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

My triple\double birdcage forks










Black chromed:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2010, 10:14 AM~17875582
> *Here goes a pic of my custom forks j/k lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol that does look pretty tite


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2010, 02:08 PM~17877506
> *My triple\double birdcage forks
> 
> 
> ...


they look tite and lol did u steal a fence to make them ma tia gots a fence and the design like that lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

didnt have to steal it, they sell the posts pretty cheap at some places 

like here:

http://www.kingmetals.com/


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2010, 02:14 PM~17877550
> *didnt have to steal it, they sell the posts pretty cheap at some places
> 
> like here:
> ...


i knw im just messing kuz when i was lil i used to take the spears frm the top of fences and throw em at people lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheh


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 24 2010, 06:33 AM~17874129
> *these were done by krazykutting
> 
> 
> ...


man thats a nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2010, 03:08 PM~17877506
> *My triple\double birdcage forks
> 
> 
> ...



niiice


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2010, 10:14 AM~17875582
> *Here goes a pic of my custom forks j/k lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha pretty cool fork :biggrin: 
that food looks yummy lol


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 24 2010, 10:55 AM~17875856
> *
> 
> 
> ...



these are phuckin awseome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 24 2010, 09:29 PM~17879845
> *these are phuckin awseome :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


can not wait till we get your done bro


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Jun 24 2010, 12:50 PM~17876876
> *My Homie franky 's bike fork homies
> 
> 
> ...



man these are sick homie :wow: .....who made em??


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2010, 02:08 PM~17877506
> *My triple\double birdcage forks
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie they look tight as phuck :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 24 2010, 12:54 PM~17876897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: u gonna engrave em or leave em like that??


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2010, 01:52 PM~17877413
> *Some forks I made
> 
> 
> ...



nice job man!!...they tight :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is some of our wicked line of forks


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17879922
> *here is some of our wicked line of forks
> 
> 
> ...



damn they look awseome :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 24 2010, 09:48 PM~17880018
> *damn they look awseome :thumbsup:
> *


and so is your bro


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 24 2010, 07:49 PM~17880031
> *and so is your bro
> *



r these a customers?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 24 2010, 09:55 PM~17880086
> *r these a customers?
> *


nope i have a custom line of parts i have sold a couple pair of them


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 24 2010, 07:58 PM~17880108
> *nope i have a custom line of parts i have sold a couple pair of them
> *



oh....cool r u goin to any eastcoast lowrider shows homie?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 24 2010, 10:04 PM~17880157
> *oh....cool r u goin to any eastcoast lowrider shows homie?
> *


not this year but if the business picks up i will next year i am not far from you


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 24 2010, 08:09 PM~17880194
> *not this year but if the business picks up i will next year i am not far from you
> *




really?...were u stayin at right now?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 25 2010, 12:42 AM~17881655
> *really?...were u stayin at right now?
> *


you have a PM


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Custom orders are on back log for a while now but if you pay in full up front you will get your order by Vegas show that's our deadline right now. If you need it for any little shows before then I'm sorry but we're busy with complete builds right now.

$100 raw metal, engraving, plating, two tone, 3 tone powder coat finish, etc available upon demand.

Here's my custom forks made of custom bent welded tube steel blended with mesh and more sheet metal mounted on a custom built box. Price tag on these? PM me. The plating alone was around $800 - $1k give or take a couple hundred.





























Here's some forks we did for a customer 










More TNT forks on One Luv past Wego champion










More TNT forks and parts on another Wego tour champion










TNT forks and parts:




























TNT rims too










There's several other forks out there we've done. Anyone that knows me knows I've been in business for 3 years and among all the hate and jealousy I am still around to take orders for bad ass builds, I never left the game I've been building for 10 years.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

More TNT forks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT forks










Str8crazy80 forks (being redone right now so they sit better on the bike)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cadillac Jay's TNT forks



















TNT Customer










Lil Devil 12" Lil Tiger










Pirate bike's forks:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT forks for Raguness










TNT forks designed by LowriderWhiz










TNT forks for Showstopper


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Old school TNT forks designed by Taco










The Blade fork design by Taco. This was TNT's first set of forks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT did the forks, rims, and couple other parts:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

More TNT forks. There's no need to say I'm back when I never went anywhere


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Closeup of the sandwiched mesh on Bankroll's forks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT 

Bankroll's forks again


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT: Different idea we had for this set of forks:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2010, 12:39 AM~17882661
> *TNT
> 
> Bankroll's forks again
> ...


20 bucks shipped !


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 25 2010, 10:55 AM~17885005
> *20 bucks shipped !
> *


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: :roflmao::rofl:


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2010, 12:18 AM~17882491
> *Cadillac Jay's TNT forks
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: love the green bike...thanx for the pix homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Jun 24 2010, 03:38 PM~17876766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thank you guys for the commentS!!! APPRECIATED, because I know there is a lot of passionated in the lowriding art who are building some of the craziest bikes in the game :biggrin: 


 Just try to do our best in the northeast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 25 2010, 05:31 PM~17887753
> *
> Just try to do our best in the northeast
> *


Well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 26 2010, 12:45 AM~17887355
> *:wow: love the green bike...thanx for the pix homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2010, 12:39 AM~17882661
> *TNT
> 
> Bankroll's forks again
> ...


wtf!..... thats way to much lol ... not feeling it at all


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 26 2010, 01:12 PM~17892575
> *wtf!.....  thats way to much lol ... not feeling it at all
> *




That's because you didn't see the entire bike  it's different


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 26 2010, 12:12 PM~17892575
> *wtf!.....  thats way to much lol ... not feeling it at all
> *


yea but there is alot of workmanship it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 26 2010, 10:12 AM~17892575
> *wtf!.....  thats way to much lol ... not feeling it at all
> *


He has a point... 15 bucks shipped! Final offer


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2010, 10:17 AM~17892595
> *yea but there is alot of workmanship it
> *


lol if that what u want to call it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 26 2010, 10:16 AM~17892590
> *That's because you didn't see the entire bike  it's different
> *



lol i dont want to see the whole bike..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 26 2010, 10:16 AM~17892590
> *That's because you didn't see the entire bike  it's different
> *


Yeah honestly if you saw the complete bike it goes together.. a lot of work and crasftmanship went into the forks alone..


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 26 2010, 10:22 AM~17892622
> *Yeah honestly if you saw the complete bike it goes together.. a lot of work and crasftmanship went into the forks alone..
> *


i bet it does. but it just way to much not my style though im not jealious or nothing looks like he trying to build a dinosaur or something well good luck on the bike tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 26 2010, 08:12 PM~17892575
> *wtf!.....  thats way to much lol ... not feeling it at all
> *


Thatc cool homie my builds are my own taste not everyone appreciates them


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2010, 12:30 PM~17893253
> *Thatc cool homie my builds are my own taste not everyone appreciates them
> *


thats true everyone has their own taste on parts ...... well good luck on that build looking forward on seeing it when it done


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 24 2010, 07:35 PM~17879887
> *:wow: u gonna engrave em or leave em like that??
> *


IM GONNA TRY TO GET THEM TWO TONE ENGRAVED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2010, 10:14 AM~17875582
> *Here goes a pic of my custom forks j/k lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17879922
> *here is some of our wicked line of forks
> 
> 
> ...




















:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 27 2010, 07:17 PM~17900440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need the matching sprocket


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 27 2010, 06:16 PM~17900830
> *you need the matching sprocket
> *


WHEN THE TIME COMES, ILL BE LOOKIN TO HAVE ALL SORTS OF MATCHING PARTS FOR THAT BIKE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17910513
> *WHEN THE TIME COMES, ILL BE LOOKIN TO HAVE ALL SORTS OF MATCHING PARTS FOR THAT BIKE.
> *


just let me know when you are ready bro


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 24 2010, 10:14 AM~17875582
> *Here goes a pic of my custom forks j/k lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  cool fork,
dats looks like my dinner lastnite


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Jun 24 2010, 12:50 PM~17876876
> *My Homie franky 's bike fork homies
> 
> 
> ...


crazy ass bike...
is dat befor and after?


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Jun 24 2010, 12:50 PM~17876876
> *My Homie franky 's bike fork homies
> 
> 
> ...



can u upload more pics of the second pic i wanna see that frame :wow:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

wacha dis are my forks,imma get da cylinders soon
from tha homie,den to deir way to get twotone...forks by jagster








wish i had a better pic,but my camara is fukced up...dats a phone pic


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17931836
> *wacha dis are my forks,imma get da cylinders soon
> from tha homie,den to deir way to get twotone...forks by jagster
> 
> ...



simon homie...these r sick :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jun 30 2010, 09:49 PM~17932134
> *simon homie...these r sick  :biggrin:
> *


grasias homie :biggrin: 
i think dis flica is better,of tha forks


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

si ahuevo
who ingraved em?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollerzOnlyC.C.63'_@Jul 1 2010, 05:32 AM~17933815
> *si ahuevo
> who ingraved em?
> *


i forgot his name,but
he does da engravin for jagster


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 10:46 PM~17932949
> *grasias homie :biggrin:
> i think dis flica is better,of tha forks
> 
> ...


CHINGON


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 3 2010, 08:59 AM~17952092
> *CHINGON
> *


grasias homie,but it cant be dat low
nomore kus imma have a diamon tank...you
see tha top flica(lincolnsal) tha handlebars look good ke no


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 3 2010, 08:04 AM~17952123
> *grasias homie,but it cant be dat low
> nomore kus imma have a diamon tank...you
> see tha top flica(lincolnsal) tha handlebars look good ke no
> *


Simon carnal I noticed them.


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dreams and Nightmares Frames

[img=http://img242.imagevenue.com/loc574/th_93560_DreamsandKnightmares10_122_574lo.JPG][img=http://img221.imagevenue.com/loc1082/th_93656_DreamsAndKnightmares21_122_1082lo.JPG][img=http://img23.imagevenue.com/loc49/th_93696_DreamsAndKnightmares25_122_49lo.JPG]


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Jul 5 2010, 10:23 PM~17969720
> *Dreams and Nightmares Frames
> 
> [img=http://img242.imagevenue.com/loc574/th_93560_DreamsandKnightmares10_122_574lo.JPG][img=http://img221.imagevenue.com/loc1082/th_93656_DreamsAndKnightmares21_122_1082lo.JPG][img=http://img23.imagevenue.com/loc49/th_93696_DreamsAndKnightmares25_122_49lo.JPG]
> *


dats krazy... :wow:


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 27 2010, 10:56 PM~18160679
> *dats krazy... :wow:
> *


i kno right
se ve chingona!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Jul 28 2010, 04:33 PM~18166449
> *i kno right
> se ve chingona!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hellyeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Some pretty cool stuff


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2010, 12:26 AM~17882551
> *TNT did the forks, rims, and couple other parts:
> 
> 
> ...





dam.....thats a badass bike :biggrin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Man all these custom forks r bad ass :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

ANYBODY HAVE SOME DRAWINGS OF CUSTOM FORKS.!


----------

